# am I crazy...



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

We stopped at a pet/country store on the way back from our trip to pick up some Canidae for Layla. While there we went in to the foster dog section. there we found the sweetest small white female, she was ~25 pounds, about a year old, and such a doll. she melted all over us & I can't stop thinking about her. I almost turned the car around to go back for her many times, but talked myself out of it. well it's been 4 days & i can't get her off of my mind...I just called to see if she was still there. the foster director was in a meeting & will call me back asap. I just talked to hubby & told him that if she is still available I will be making the 90 min. trip down to get her tonight.

we have a tiny house and even smaller yard (unfenced) however I am home all day and take Lay for 2-3 two mile walks each day, along with letting her run at the farm. Layla is such a loving dog & gets a little annoying when we are trying to do some work or just relax-SHE NEEDS A PLAYMATE!!! 

we didn't take Layla into the pet section (I'm a worrier & didn't want to expose her to anything) but we watched another lady bring her adult female in with the little girl & she was very "in your face" licking and jumping just like Layla does. I think they would make the perfect pair.

please tell me I only need 1!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Two is always better than one 

I really have no say, but good luck in what ever you decide to do!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

you really came to the wrong place to get talked out of getting another dog!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

You need AT LEAST 2!!!!!! Go for it


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww...you're not crazy...


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, you're crazy. Like the rest of us. Take the camera, we want lots of pictures.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

"One is the loneliest number
one is the loneliest number
one..."

Oh wait.. you wanted someone to tell you 1 is enough?????? 


Tiffany


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

You are going to have sooooo much fun, trust me. Two are just as if not as easy as one. I believe they need canine companionship as well. I mean hey we try but it is not the same as having another dog buddy. Just remember POST PICS!!!!!!!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

OK, just got off the phone with the director. "daisy" has some leash walking issues, but loves all dogs & people. she was pulled from a high kill shelter a month ago & was fostered while being treated for kennel cough. treatments are complete & she was given a clean bill of health. I'm packing the car & going down there. DH is going to murder me, but here we go...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Good luck to you. Two really is easier once they get used to the routine.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> OK, just got off the phone with the director. "daisy" has some leash walking issues, but loves all dogs & people. she was pulled from a high kill shelter a month ago & was fostered while being treated for kennel cough. treatments are complete & she was given a clean bill of health. I'm packing the car & going down there. DH is going to murder me, but here we go...


CONGRATULATIONS  except for the DH murdering you part....


----------



## ron (Sep 16, 2005)

GOOD for you!!!! Two is always better than one [with regards to Goldens anyway]


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> you really came to the wrong place to get talked out of getting another dog!


What she said!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Well I'd tell ya to get her, but then you d only have 2, which is great, but 3 is better, but then you'll need a 4th to even it off, lol 

(did that work? LOL )


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> OK, just got off the phone with the director. "daisy" has some leash walking issues, but loves all dogs & people. she was pulled from a high kill shelter a month ago & was fostered while being treated for kennel cough. treatments are complete & she was given a clean bill of health. I'm packing the car & going down there. DH is going to murder me, but here we go...


 
Gosh, make sure you check in soon! :uhoh: LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It sounds like a great addition. And being a smaller dog she wont take up much room. Cant wait to see pictures of your new addition. Opps I think I was supposed to talk you out of it.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> We stopped at a pet/country store on the way back from our trip *to pick up some Canidae *for Layla. While there we went in to the foster dog section. there we found the sweetest small white female, she was ~25 pounds, about a year old, and such a doll. she melted all over us & I can't stop thinking about her.


Boy, when I go to the store to get some Canidae I can't resist the coffee cups with dog pictures on them that they sell in there....it would be really hard if there were REAL dogs in there. I'm bad enough looking through Craigslist everyday .

I've already seen her pictures from your other threads and she is beautiful. More than one dog is always better.


----------

